

New video games bubble? - Paul_S
http://money.cnn.com/quote/shareholders/shareholders.html?symb=EA

======
Paul_S
We missed the boat for the great gaming bubble of 1980s but maybe it’s time
for our own bubble. The game budgets are so high now that you have to sell
hundreds of millions of copies just to break even.

Not to mention the Zynga IPO.

And there will be no bailing out of the games industry.

